# Wahoo 10-4-12



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Havent done a post in a long time, i figured this one was worth it though.
Made a late start coming out of orange beach in my buddies 26' walk around he let me borrow, Cory, Palmer, Tfrank and Myself, had live pinfish and threadfin. Headed 30 miles south-east in around 200' of water and were planning to grouper fish, made our first drift and hooked one fish and broke it off, i decided to put out a flat line with my new Stella 10k, 60lb flourcarbon wind-on leader, 8/0 inline ssw owner cirle, right in the face of one of those thread fin, made our second drift hooked two grouper and broke one off and pulled hook on the other right as my Stella starts screaming, i run from the wheel and grab the rod and put more drag on it, had 300 yards of 50lb Momoi Diamond braid, he took abhout 250 yards on the initial run. Cory was already at the wheel i yelled to follow the fish, after and hour of fighting up and down, several several runs, Tfrank stuck the gaff in him, and also got a 10" Dexter in the foot, we had a cooler sliding around during the fight that was holding the knife against the gunnel when we were cutting squid for scamp bait, need-less to say we had to get him to the hospital, we didnt get any pictures of his foot but it was pretty tore up.... Ran in around 45mph got to Sportsman around 12:30, they didnt have a scale, we got Tfrank off to the hospital and headed to Zeke's. Weighed the fish, came in right at 83.90.....











Hated that to happen to Tfrank, and i wont let it happen agian.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Good lord!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice fish! Hope TFrank dd not have any permanent damage.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

He'll be fine, got 6 stiches and will be able to walk again in a few weeks.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

You landed that on 60lb flouro with no wire leader? Well done


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn nice hooter. Sure seems like a lot of people are hurting them selves out there lately.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

No wire. And i know its crazy.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful 'hoo Matt! Congrats! 

By the way, I still have that jig bag for you.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a stud hoo! Congrats!! That sucks about your buddy's foot though.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job on a very fine hoo matt!!!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Dude, thats a nice hoo,!! Has come to be my FAVORITE table fare too!!! Awsome fish, glad the friend is gone make it!! Ha that trip will always be remembered by the gashed foot, not the BIG HOO!! LOL


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding wahoo! That first picture really shows the fishes girth. Bummer on the foot, as I have gotten older I get more and more paranoid about loose knives on deck, I have replaced all my "deck" knives with short stubby "bait" knives in sheaths and try to use pliers instead of knife when I can. Glad the injury was not more severe.

I love those Stellas! They are amazing reels when paired with braid and a matching rod, there is not much out there they can't handle.

Robert


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

MSViking said:


> Outstanding wahoo! That first picture really shows the fishes girth. Bummer on the foot, as I have gotten older I get more and more paranoid about loose knives on deck, I have replaced all my "deck" knives with short stubby "bait" knives in sheaths and try to use pliers instead of knife when I can. Glad the injury was not more severe.
> 
> I love those Stellas! They are amazing reels when paired with braid and a matching rod, there is not much out there they can't handle.
> 
> Robert


Yeah nothing beats a Stella, I'm rethinking my bait knife situation now. Ha, sheaths are deffinatley a must.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great fish!! Usually on a wahoo thread its the wahoo doing the damage to someone not a knife!!!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha, true


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

I like that you made sure to land the fish before heading in  Great fish!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Date was actually 10-6-12


----------

